# vip722k locked up and then rebooted



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

has anyone had there vip722k receiver lock up before where the picture would freeze? Mine did that and after it was locked up for a few seconds it would reboot automatically and then the picture did come back. Is this normal?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

If it just happens once, sure it's normal. If it keeps happening you have a problem either with the receiver or the installation.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

If the receiver freezes up unplug the receiver for 10 seconds and plug it back in. If this starts to happen often please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can assist you with this further. Thank you!


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

Mine actually started doing the same thing this past Sunday. It started out just doing it once or twice a day but by Tuesday it was much more frequent and by Wednesday it would not boot up at all, would just sit at the dish menu screen saying its starting but would never go any further. I called dish and they indicated it needed replaced, I requested a service call (since I didnt want a refurbished unit through the mail) and a dish tech will be at my place tomorrow. I know the dish tech's only carry new units, I am wondering what they will replace my VIP722 with, most likely the 922 Im guessing or could it be the hopper?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Going to be a VIP722K, unless you call Dish and request an upgrade to the 922 or Hopper.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Dish network tries to replace your receiver with the exact same model if possible, you will probably get a 722.

On work orders for new equipment it's a crap shoot, but replacing a 722 with a 722k without the OTA tuner would be a downgrade in most consumers eyes, especially if they use OTA.


----------



## PghGuy (Oct 13, 2006)

You could be right if the Tech still carries brand new 722's, my 622 was upgraded last year to a 722 because they stopped carrying new 622's when it died (and I originally was upgraded to a 622 from a similar scenario). I'm thinking that since the 722's have been out for a while that a similar situation could occur and I might get the 922, but I have no issues with another 722.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had both 622s and 722s do it, but it was software-related. My present 722k used to do it but not since it downloaded the latest version. 

Even if it wasn't caused by the present software, your receiver is still in effect a computer; so yes, it's normal for a locked-up computer to re-boot itself. Sometimes you may even have to help it a bit and force the re-boot, but that's the way it goes.

By the same token, a bad receiver or a faulty installation will cause the same, but that is usually an issue that is permanent and doesn't clear up by itself. That should be an indication to you that you need to chat with a CSR or a DIRT member.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

In the few years I've had my 722k, this freeze/reboot has happened about 5 times. It almost always happens when accessing a recorded program or the recording menus.


----------



## my2k2zx2 (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm now having this issue with my 722k. We've had it since it was released and this is the first time we've had this happen. It reboots every 15-30 minutes now.


----------

